# Driver summery...I'm worried



## Daniel12345 (Sep 24, 2015)

4.71★
DRIVER RATINGUnfortunately, your driver rating last week was *below average*.
*PROBLEMS REPORTED*
There were a few things your riders thought could be better. Here are some tips on how to improve:








*Service*
Riders give the best ratings to drivers who:

Never ask for a 5-star review, but focus instead on providing an excellent experience
Stay calm, patient and polite with riders and other cars on the road
Go above and beyond to make the experience special, such as opening doors for riders when possible








*Professionalism*
Riders count on Uber for a comfortable, relaxing experience. They prefer for drivers not to promote other businesses during the trip
*RIDER FEEDBACK*
On the bright side, you received *50* five-star reviews out of 57 rated trips in the past two weeks.

*The problem reported part scared me*
*I'm 4.77 rating with 108 trip*

*Would love feedback, Daniel *


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

My rating over 23 trips in 1 day is 3.45.
The 365 day average dropped from 4.7 to 4.68 in 15 trips.
I'm only getting 3s and 4s this week.
I have a higher number of surge than average
A few long trips
Several trips with 4 passengers.
I can't be any friendlier.
The car is as clean as it will aver be.
I think I've been getting around the City better than I was.


You should start worrying about it now.
I was told that after 500 trips any one rating would have little effect on my overall rating.
I was told this after my very first ratings drop when I asked Uber for advice.

The rating isn't personal, nor is it a reflection of you or your driving habits
The rating is a moment of judgement of the rider thinking about 
the one moment where everything went wrong.

You'll only be able to remember the few missed turns, the yellow lights.
Sudden stops. All the normal things that happen through the course of every driver's day.
I'll bet the rider's hold my lofty 3 second following distance against me.


----------



## Daniel12345 (Sep 24, 2015)

Yes, I agree. But what about the problem reported?
Service / professionalism parts, people complained about me?


----------



## Crankcase (May 2, 2015)

Pretty sure that shits just random suggestions. Not specific complaints against you.


----------



## Daniel12345 (Sep 24, 2015)

Thanks, I dont think I ever said what's my other job, I only asked once for rating and mentioned what I do. But no company name.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

If the user gives less than five stars, these categories pop up and the applicaton invites the user to select one. There is an opportunity for comments, but rarely does the user take it. He simply punches one of them and lets it go. Most users really do not want to be bothered with ratings, at least not here they do not. Uber's Report Card does tell me how many rated trips that I had. Elsewhere in the Report Card is how many trips that I took. The number of rated trips ranges between ten and forty per-cent, as a rule. Rarely is it over fifty per-cent.

What Uber considers average seems to vary week-to-week. As I understand it, less than 4,6 makes you de-activation bait. "Average" seems to shift between 4,61 and 4,85. One driver on this forum posted a screenshot of two Report Cards. One showed something like a 4,81 rating as "above average" while a subsequent Report Card showed something like a 4,83 as "below average". I have seen wild variations in my "above" and "below" average ratings.

Perhaps the day will come when Uber adopts a rating system that acutally has a basis in reality, that provides useful choices to the user, useful information to the driver and that Uber actually educates its users on how to do it.

Sadly, if we try to educate the users on how to do it, and, if the users complain, we get a nastygramme from Uber about "soliciting ratings". This goes even if we do not ask specifically for a rating, but make a simple statement such as "Unlike in the Hotel and Restaurant business, Uber considers anything less than five stars a poor rating".


----------



## Daniel12345 (Sep 24, 2015)

So, with my rating and report should I be worried? 4.77 will 108 trips


----------



## MrsUberJax (Sep 2, 2014)

Before you get near to de-activation, usually, & I mean USUALLY BUT NOT ALWAYS, you will get an email from Uber telling you that your last 50 trips were rated low and that you are AT RISK for de-activation. So, if you get one of those BE WORRIED.

But then immediately go on the offensive. It's all about the numbers! Take every short ass Uber X ride that you can, rack up as many 5 star ratings as you can, remember it's all about the numbers. If you are a select driver you can start picking up X calls just to boosts your rating- drive those cheap asses the five blocks - take that 5 star rating (cause your car ROCKS) and run.

Remember it's all about the numbers.

Until then, you might utilize that same strategy to get outta your slump! I have been deactivated- believe me, even if you hate Uber- it sucks to be deactivated. If you've ever been fired, you know the feeling. 

You're ok, just get down to business, remember you love money - go make some folks happy And run with those 5 star ratings!!

Mrs. Uber Jax


----------



## Daniel12345 (Sep 24, 2015)

Thanks a lot to all of you


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

no dont worry, keep moving , pick up high rated pax and stay clear of college kids for a little pull it up a bit.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Meh, who cares. A couple of weeks ago on Lyft I was "below average". This week I'm "awesome!", according to Lyft. Next week, I may continue to be awesome. Or, alternatively, I could be below average.

Uber does not let me know if I am awesome or not. They just give me a number. But I am not a number, I am a free man! Trying to think what movie that quote comes from...


----------



## krytenTX (May 7, 2015)

Since Uber does not give you all the weekly feedback from the customers, you will never know what they are saying. Once in a great while, I will see some positive feedback from customers. Would be great to see the negative, but most likely it's crap like "I hate the surge" or "didn't have AUX cord", or even "Didn't play the exact song I requested" (like we are a Juke box!). With such low prices, riders are a much lower class that think we should cater to their every whim.


----------



## Altima ATL (Jul 13, 2015)

elelegido said:


> Meh, who cares. A couple of weeks ago on Lyft I was "below average". This week I'm "awesome!", according to Lyft. Next week, I may continue to be awesome. Or, alternatively, I could be below average.
> 
> Uber does not let me know if I am awesome or not. They just give me a number. *But I am not a number, I am a free man! Trying to think what movie that quote comes from.*..


Wasn't that a TV series 'The Prisoner' (back in the 70s)?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Altima ATL said:


> Wasn't that a TV series 'The Prisoner' (back in the 70s)?


5 stars. You're awesome!


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

If I were worried about stars I would show the pax that they are getting 5 stars, I even let them do it for themselves. That usually results in a bump for me.


----------



## Vegas Dave (Sep 25, 2015)

krytenTX said:


> Since Uber does not give you all the weekly feedback from the customers, you will never know what they are saying. Once in a great while, I will see some positive feedback from customers. Would be great to see the negative, but most likely it's crap like "I hate the surge" or "didn't have AUX cord", or even "Didn't play the exact song I requested" (like we are a Juke box!). With such low prices, riders are a much lower class that think we should cater to their every whim.


----------



## Vegas Dave (Sep 25, 2015)

Your right brother !

Several times lately, I have had many kids wanting to screw around with my sound system, and I politely say, (Sorry) I don't have a cord that will fit your phone, and I don't know if I can afford to carry every phone cord required. As far as the music, I tell all my riders, that I will be happy to adjust the radio to any station they would like, but my blue tooth won 't program to your phone. I find that safety is first, and blasting there music to un-safe conditions isn't safe. You are responsible for your ride, and news to these kids, Uber isn't a $5.00 Limo Ride.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Daniel12345 said:


> 4.71★
> DRIVER RATINGUnfortunately, your driver rating last week was *below average*.
> *PROBLEMS REPORTED*
> There were a few things your riders thought could be better. Here are some tips on how to improve:
> ...


They send the same response everytime you get a bad seven day rating


----------



## UberReallySucks (Jul 17, 2015)

Daniel12345 said:


> 4.71★
> DRIVER RATINGUnfortunately, your driver rating last week was *below average*.
> *PROBLEMS REPORTED*
> There were a few things your riders thought could be better. Here are some tips on how to improve:
> ...


DO NOT worry @ 4.77 you're showing as a 4.8 for the paxs and you're fine ...

Never ask for a 5-star review, but focus instead on providing an excellent experience: *Bullshit, they tell everybody*

Stay calm, patient and polite with riders and other cars on the road: *Another line of bullshit they tell everybody*
_Riders count on Uber for a comfortable, relaxing experience. They prefer for drivers not to promote other businesses during the trip_*: Again another line of bullshit they send to everyone*
Go above and beyond to make the experience special, such as opening doors for riders when possible:_ *The biggest line of bullshit that you should never do @ the rate that you're getting on UberX... *_
_So In summary, you are doing very well and do not need to worry ... Uber on _


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

But if I don't promote my other business during the ride, how the hell am I ever going to succeed after Uber self destructs, or Uber deactivates me, or Uber simply turns off the servers after Travis cashes out on the IPO?

If my future earnings are not guaranteed, then passengers are going to hear my story when they ask "What do you do when you're not driving for Uber?" Because that is a very common question that comes up right after "So, how long you been driving for Uber?"

Yes, my "other business" gets discussed, and if Uber doesn't like that, **** them very much. I'm not competing with them, if the pax is interested in reducing his electrical consumption at work, I'm talking about it.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

DieselkW said:


> after Travis cashes out on the IPO?


Thank you for letting me know that it *ain't just me what smells this.*


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

I stopped getting the weekly summary reports. There's nothing I can do about it. It will always be 471 five-star trips and 29 for star trips.

The car will always be as clean as it can ever be at this point without spending $200 a day I have it steam cleaned. I haven't tried wearing a tie. Wearing a tie is the only way I can be more professional. My knowledge of downtown Chicago is improving. Those are the only three things I've heard in my two months. He obviously hasn't been any driving or safety issues because they would have mentioned it. Just to correct the situation.


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

Don't worry about it. Your overall rating is good, and if 50 of 57 people gave you 5 stars, you're doing it right.

The issues they list are so vague that they are meaningless. "Professionalism" could mean any of 20 or 30 things. It was probably only one person who reported it, which means the problem is with them, not you. If you weren't professional, how did you get 50 of 57 giving you a perfect rating?

I love the part about opening doors. To do that, I have to get out of the car, which slows everything down. I stay in the car while the riders are getting in, so I can start the ride, see where we are going, and figure out the route. A lot of riders would think it was odd if I jumped out of the car to open their door, and most of them would have it open by the time I could get out and walk around.

One of my reports said someone reported me for "not driving directly to the pickup location" as if the rider had been in the car at the time and knew what was going on. Often I am headed away from the rider when I get a ping, so I have to keep going til I can make a U-turn or go around the block. There are also one-way streets and so on. Since we don't get paid for the time or miles while driving to pick someone up, it makes no sense for me to deliberately take a longer route to get to them. This should not even be an issue people can report on! 

I think the people at Uber who write their tips have never driven for them and are just working on theory.


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

DieselkW said:


> If my future earnings are not guaranteed, then passengers are going to hear my story when they ask "What do you do when you're not driving for Uber?" Because that is a very common question that comes up right after "So, how long you been driving for Uber?"
> 
> Yes, my "other business" gets discussed, and if Uber doesn't like that, **** them very much. I'm not competing with them, if the pax is interested in reducing his electrical consumption at work, I'm talking about it.


Yeah, if the rider asks what else you do, what are you supposed to do but tell them? Hard to imagine someone asking you that, then complaining to Uber that you discussed something else.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

It's not summery any more. Damn cold, more like, with frost on the car last night.


----------

